# My best current investment



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 18, 2014)

I have the usual sources for my retirement, Pension, SS, and 401k.  The one other investment that I have is stocks to be more accurate I have one share of stock.  Back in the early 90's I jumped on the stock market band wagon I tried day trading and selling low/buying high.  I also decided to give DRIPS (Dividend Re-Investment Plans) a chance.  I purchased 7 shares of 7 different companies and kept the shares for about 1 year then lost interest and cashed 6 of them in.   

 One of the shares happened to be a foreign stock and was listed as an ADR (don't ask me to explain).  To redeem the investment I had the share sent to me and then I was susposed to send it to a broker for selling.  The price to sell was $15 and since I had only paid $35 for the share I couldn't see giving up that much to sell it.  Besides they were sending my a dividend check every 3 months like clockwork.

 Over the 20 years that I have owned the share I have been recieving checks in the amount of approx. $.35 to todays amount of $.67.  The price of the share is listed at just over $43 on Yahoo.  It had been as high as $55.  So doing the math I figure that I am making 7.5% ROI on the initial $35 annually ($2.64 annual dividend / $35 initial investment = 7.5% return).  That is a higher rate than I'm currently making on my 401k.  

 Warren Buffet has nothing on me.  They send me 4 checks annually of $.66 and it costs them $.42 postage plus the overhead to process it.  It is rather embarassing to deposit the individual checks so I usually save them up for a year.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 18, 2014)

I should have followed your example - I just lost $500 doing Bitcoin arbitrage, not because I made the wrong moves but because the arbitrage firm I was working with (Internet-based) turned out to be a Ponzi, and I was too blinded by greed (1% DAILY returns) to figure it out ...


----------

